# Lionel Postwar 3472 Milk Car - A Different Look



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi All - I've been busy lately and haven't had time to post much, but wanted to share my latest project.

I inherited this car from my Grandfather's collection and have been pondering what exactly to do with it. I don't have the right skills and tools to restore it back to it's original color and lettering. I finally decided to go ahead and clean and customize it.

We started here:



















I used some DOT 3 brake fluid to remove the lettering. I have been sanding those areas with 320 grit sandpaper to (hopefully) remove all traces of the lettering so it won't show through the final paint job. 

Right now, we're here:



















I'm going to paint it Pullman Green with gold lettering. I already have the decals that I'm going to use and the paint I ordered should be here this week. I'm not sure what to do with the doors. I don't know if the metal ones will look good with the green, and I'm also not thrilled with the lack of detail in them. I'm contemplating getting a set that has hinges molded in that I could paint to match the rest of the car, but haven't decided for sure yet.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't we just have several posts re: doors like this? Search around for stuff from T-Man and Gunrunnerjohn.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The post was in the JunkBox










My cars are non working. The doors do have springs but I have not seen them work with the mechanism.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are the doors from the operating milkcar, that was a couple of spare sets I had. Why not use the doors you have?


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

I can use the doors I already have, but I'm not sure how they're going to look against the car once I have it painted green. Also, the doors T-Man posted have some more detail in them that I like. I don't know - maybe they'll look fine with the new paint. We'll see.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know that your milkcar will accept those doors, I believe the hinges are different. Look closely at the photographs. You may be able to paint the aluminum ones you have to look better. Black might hide the lack of detail.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the first picture you posted of it.:thumbsup:

All it needed was a little more weathering blended in with the natural weathering it already had.


Too late now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> All it needed was a little more weathering blended in with the natural weathering it already had.
> 
> 
> Too late now.


Old bicycle chain?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Old bicycle chain?



No with a air brush.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Yep, definitely too late - I just came in from putting on the Pullman Green. Sorry Ed!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> The post was in the JunkBox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mechanism just pushes the door open from the inside.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

The original lettering on this thing has proven to be a real bear. After the green dried, it still showed through! I had to go back and start over. The paint job is not the greatest, but I think it will work:










I'm going to work on the door frames next so I can get them and the doors back on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I had the same experience with one that I painted, had to do it twice.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

gunrunner - On one hand I'm sorry to hear that, but it does make me feel better that I'm not the only person that's struggled with the lettering. I can't believe how tough it is to make it disappear.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

Zeke said:


> The original lettering on this thing has proven to be a real bear. After the green dried, it still showed through! I had to go back and start over. The paint job is not the greatest, but I think it will work:


 just like a cheap, quicky repaint from the paint shop :thumbsup: 
always interesting seeing the prototypes with their heritage showing through...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Zeke said:


> gunrunner - On one hand I'm sorry to hear that, but it does make me feel better that I'm not the only person that's struggled with the lettering. I can't believe how tough it is to make it disappear.


No big deal, I just sanded that part more thoroughly an sprayed it again. It's a learning process.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

> just like a cheap, quicky repaint from the paint shop


I'll never forget the Earl Scheib commercials from way back when - "I'll paint any car for just $99.95!" LOL!



> It's a learning process.


And what a process it is! Sheesh!

I was able to start the decals tonight. Here's a quick shot of the first couple:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, I see it's Obama's Milk company.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

That was on my mind while I was putting the decal on. Then I figured, sure, why not? He wants to own and run everything else... :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

He's milking us all ...

Dohh!!!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Interesting Color.What is the shade and manufacturer?


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

> he's milking us all ...


 LMAO!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

T-Man - I don't know the part number, but it's Floquil Pullman Green.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

*We're Done*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, nice work.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Zeke,

Looks fabulous ... I like that matte green. Nice job on the lettering!

TJ


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

WOW, what a difference from before. That looks awesome.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!

TJ - the lettering is a Microscale decal set. They're actually HO decals but because the car is small I think they work pretty well.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

looks great, like your delivering army milk


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Super! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogjeff1 (Sep 11, 2010)

nice job


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, he said it was all done and posted a picture, what are you looking for?


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow! I thought this thread was long gone and buried.

Thank you for the kind remark, bigdog!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

bigdogjeff1 said:


> nice job


I see you edited the original right out from under me. :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I see you edited the original right out from under me. :laugh:



How can one edit and you don't see edit under the post?

Every time I edit the whole world can see that I edited it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you edit within a few minutes, it's transparent to anyone else.

I edited this and added this comment.

I then changed some word in the original sentence.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you edit within a few minutes, it's transparent to anyone else.
> 
> I edited this and added this comment.
> 
> I then changed some word in the original sentence.


OK I know that.

I mistakenly read that your post was an hour later then his?hwell:
Your only 4 minutes difference. 
That is why I asked, I cleaned my reading glasses now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Always important to have clean glasses, that's for reading or drinking.


----------

